# Florida



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Greetings from Ormond Beach. Where are all you Florida folks? I know you're out there!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 2, 2009)

We go to FL every year =)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

North Florida girl (and bun) here


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 2, 2009)

St. Petersburg here!


----------



## Hydrolic144 (Feb 3, 2009)

Orlando!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 4, 2009)

central florida, about 40 minutes to 1 hour away from orlando(Mom doesn't want me giving out more than that)


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 4, 2009)

Lakeland! Whoot whoot 30mins from Disney World and 40mins from Busch Gardens, one hour away from Clearwater Beach. I've got it made


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 7, 2009)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> Lakeland! Whoot whoot 30mins from Disney World and 40mins from Busch Gardens, one hour away from Clearwater Beach. I've got it made


haha, know what you mean! we're about an hour away from disney, seaworld, etc and the closest beach is maybe 30-40 minute:biggrin2:. we don't do that stuff a ton, bit it's nice to know it's there if i want it.....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Flopsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lakeland! Whoot whoot 30mins from Disney World and 40mins from Busch Gardens, one hour away from Clearwater Beach. I've got it made
> ...


This is really a sad confession....I live 10 minutes to the beach. And I have never been there. I have lived in Florida for 4 1/2 years. Sad.


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha yeah but when you live so close its not a big deal(clearwater it the only beach i love because its clear!! water not that murky stuff hah). Like I only go 3 times a year but when you say that you live in Florida all the other people are like "omgggg i loveeee the beachhhh ive always wanted to goo" it those rich people shows makes them want to experience it lol.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to live about 10mins from Clearwater Beach and I never go. I've lived in Florida for about 5years. I went a lot that 1st summer I was here. All my friends back home (Indiana) think I go all the time and when I tell them other wise they don't understand.


----------



## crazymandolinist (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in Live Oak which is about an hour south of the GA border


----------



## Aina (Apr 2, 2009)

I live about 20 minutes from the Florida border in south GA.


----------



## addicted (Jun 2, 2009)

Palm Bay here!!!


----------



## LadyMacFoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow. guess I'm the only South Floridian here. Native born, too... and I actually live in Miami Beach proper. I don't go to the beach much either, tho! Funny, isn't it? onder:


----------



## addicted (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been to south beach once. Went to a club and was charged 12 dollars for a bottle of bud light... needless to say I haven't been back down there since. lol


----------



## kenes (Jun 21, 2009)

Englewood Fl. here. Google me. It tickles


----------



## BeRood (Jul 9, 2009)

Just outside of Jacksonville here.


----------



## Jashaira (Sep 17, 2009)

St petersburg Fl here


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 2, 2009)

^I go to st pete all the time like twice a week, my little sis goes to the usf campus there. I love st pete and their numbered roads lol.


----------



## motherspice (Oct 19, 2009)

Port Saint Lucie fl here


----------



## AlexNufc (Jan 25, 2010)

MIAMI HERE


----------



## AlexNufc (Jan 25, 2010)

does anybody know where i can a good place to buy a Lop no humane socity nor pet shop here carry any


----------



## AlexNufc (Jan 25, 2010)

wow u got ripped off i get it for 4 dollars it where u go in miami that prices change


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 25, 2010)

Melbourne here. :wave:


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 25, 2010)

*AlexNufc wrote: *


> does anybody know where i can a good place to buy a Lop no humane socity nor pet shop here carry any


HARE:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/hrs.html

Humane Society of Broward County:
*www.humanebroward.com*
*2070 Griffin Road
Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33312*
*954.989.3977*


----------



## AlexNufc (Jan 25, 2010)

y thanks for the link it helped


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 27, 2010)

^no problem and of course if you go in person there is much more bunnies than what are on the websites.


----------



## silentrunning (Feb 24, 2010)

Venice Florida


----------



## Izhang (Mar 3, 2010)

Gainesville! (Go Gators)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*Izhang wrote: *


> Gainesville! (Go Gators)


Welcome to RO!!


----------



## ~Kari (Mar 8, 2010)

Clearwater here!!! Anyone recommend a good breeder??? I am considering a Holland Lop and/or Netherland Dwarf


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 8, 2010)

I am on my way to Daytona for a day and then Kissimee to stay while we visit Disney world!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 10, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> I am on my way to Daytona for a day and then Kissimee to stay while we visit Disney world!!


I missed this. If you would like to visit with me and the buns in Daytona, please let me know.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 10, 2010)

*~Kari wrote: *


> Clearwater here!!! Anyone recommend a good breeder??? I am considering a Holland Lop and/or Netherland Dwarf


Please look into local rescues. Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is not too far from you and will work with you on finding the perfect rabbit. Our rabbits are spayed/neutered, litter-trained and we can tell you all of the details of their personalities. Thanks!!


----------



## Flopsy (Mar 11, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *~Kari wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Clearwater here!!! Anyone recommend a good breeder??? I am considering a Holland Lop and/or Netherland Dwarf
> ...



Also http://www.littlemiraclesrr.org/ travels to Tampa quite often for pet expos and could give you lots of tips in person.


----------



## thelittleladybug (Mar 23, 2010)

ORLANDO HERE! :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 26, 2010)

*thelittleladybug wrote: *


> ORLANDO HERE! :bunnydance:



Hi Aimee! I would love to hear more about your rabbit rescue. I am one of the co-program directors for the Daytona Beach chapter of Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. Check out my link to our website below. We have a couple of volunteers in the Orlando area too.

Welcome to RO!


----------



## Flopsy (Apr 22, 2010)

Tampabay Pet Adoption Expo

April 24th, 2010 from 10am to 4pm at the Florida StateFairgrounds - Free to the public and rescue groups

Tampapets.org


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish I were closer!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 4, 2010)

Orlando Rabbit Care and Adoption Meeting
Sunday, June 6, 2010 | 1-4pm
Fashion Square Mall
Community Room (lower level close to Sears)

Meetings are open to members and non-members

www.orlandorabbit.org


----------



## Kodi (Jun 20, 2010)

DeFuniak Springs.... Roughly 1hr. from Alabama border... Everyone is so far away from me  LOL


----------



## Bill the bunny guy (Jul 3, 2010)

St pete and I have lived here for 38 years and I have not been to the beach in 20 years..So goes to show ya that even a good thing gets old....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome Bill! I've lived 2 miles from the beach for 5 1/2 years and have never been there.


----------



## hollandloplover1 (Jul 15, 2010)

miami here! any of you miamians know of a place i can get my rabbit groomed? hes a wooly holland lop and the girl who had him before me didnt groom him so he has alot of mats


----------



## Bill the bunny guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Slavetoabunny..I see you have a wabbit named after me..FLASH..What a good name...hehehehehe..Oh yea and SCOOTER to.....What are you trying to do..copy our names..lol


----------



## WhiteCharlie (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a local vet that works with rabbits. I'm from Miami, and the vet I take my dogs and cats to does not see buns.  I hoping I can find someone who is not very expensive, however quality is more important to me than price.

Any help from anyone in the area would be great, thanks!!


----------



## Mewt (Aug 27, 2010)

Naples.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 28, 2010)

Most of you guys are far away from me. I wish we could meet. WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 13, 2010)

I love Florida so much.
I have this great desire to move to St. Petersburg someday.
Went to Clearwater last year for vacation.
So beautiful. I love the beach.
California has nothing on Florida. Just putting it out there.


----------



## 1acrerooster (Sep 24, 2010)

North Fl here just east of Tally


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2010)

*1acrerooster wrote: *


> North Fl here just east of Tally


Welcome!! We are getting more and more Florida members all of the time. If anyone ever makes the trek to the Daytona area, give me a holler.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 25, 2010)

YAY!!! One day I'm going to bunny nap sparky and scooter


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2010)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> YAY!!! One day I'm going to bunny nap sparky and scooter


They wear security devices on their leg, lol!


----------



## CandiceB (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi WhiteCharlie,

It's a bit of a drive for you, but I trust Broward Avian & Exotic with Stewie. Here's a link to their site:

www.exoticanimalcare.com

A friend of my husband's works for a local wildlife rescue, and they take all the exotics they get to this vet.


----------



## Alicethebunny (Dec 13, 2010)

Im from Starke, Fl. Inbetween Jacksonville and Gainesville. Ive lived in Louisiana for a year though now(I got married). I sure do miss Florida though!! lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2010)

*Alicethebunny wrote: *


> Im from Starke, Fl. Inbetween Jacksonville and Gainesville. Ive lived in Louisiana for a year though now(I got married). I sure do miss Florida though!! lol



Welcome to RO! Us Florida folks promise not to judge you for leaving for Louisiana, lol.


----------



## Alicethebunny (Dec 16, 2010)

lol Thanks :biggrin:Believe if hubs wasnt in the military we'd still be there...lol Its so much nicer!


----------



## Cheyrul (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm new to bunnies and I live in Naples also.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2011)

*Cheyrul wrote: *


> I'm new to bunnies and I live in Naples also.


Welcome! I hope you enjoy the forum. Just dive right in and start posting....you'll make lots of friends here in no time.


----------



## Rescue Momma (Apr 20, 2011)

Technically my address is Jacksonville but I'm in between St Augustine & Jacksonville.
I have a small animal rescue and have several bunnies.
I'm looking for good homes for them so if anyone in the area is looking just let me know.
I don't make it to the beach either just don't have time :sunshine:


----------



## onelilmermaid (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in Clermont, about 15 mins from Disney World. I go to the beach as frequently as possible, it's my favorite place on Earth. I used to live in Daytona and went all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Diane (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new to Rabbits Online and live in Orlando, FL.


----------



## onelilmermaid (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Diane! Welcome to RO! :welcome1


----------



## fbunnymom (Aug 17, 2011)

Im in Tallahassee. Native Floridian too!!!


----------



## Diane (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you. This is a fun website. I'm just starting to find my way around.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to all the new Florida folks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Eeeek! Diane just let me know that she adopted Butterscotch from Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. That obviously makes me so happy!!!!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 22, 2011)

Woot Woot! Hey Slave, we're in Ormond Beach too! Small world huh?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 22, 2011)

:wave: Hi Grace!


----------



## galinfla (Aug 25, 2011)

In Port Orange here


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey... I met you Diane at the ORCA meeting last year! Hehe.


----------



## Tiffany0 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm from Macclenny florida, I've lived in North Florida most my life, expect for 4 years in Japan from when I was in the Navy.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Mar 20, 2012)

Miami here!


----------



## lowhat7 (May 17, 2012)

:big wink:
I live in Live Oak, FL. I'm in the Dowling Park area. I have two English Angora rabbits, B-Rex and Bonnie, that are 8 weeks old. Does anyone know of a good bunny vet within a reasonable driving distance? Gainesville is an hour to the south of me, and Valdosta Georgia is about an hour to the north. Those locations or anything in between would be fine.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2012)

Hilltop Animal Hospital
16402 US Highway 441
Alachua, FL 32615
386-462-3822
http://www.hilltop-animal.com/

This is the vet that Gainesville Rabbit Rescue uses.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2012)

P.S. - When you are ready to have the buns spayed/neutered, we have a low-cost program ($65) through this vet.


----------



## lowhat7 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I purchased the two buns to show with my grandchildren. I got a breeding pair from separate litters with the idea of breeding in a year or so to provide buns for the rest of the FFA kids that want to show them. I've learned a lot since this original "idea". This pair has been together since they were 5 weeks old and have bonded. They groom each other, cuddle up to nap, and love to play together. I have fallen in love with them and am enjoying them as a pair. It would break my heart to separate them. I am now thinking about neutering Rex, and just finding a "stud-bunny" if I decide to breed Bonnie in a year or two. I guess that I just need to watch for Rex's "two little friends" to appear so that the vet can take care of them. Thanks for the information!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 13, 2012)

Just wanted to add here too...

You can get your bunny spayed/neutered at:

The Humane Society of Broward County
Females $75
Males $50

The scheduling process is a bit annoying, but for the price I think its worth it. I spoke to the lady and they said they get a lot of buns so it is definentely routine for them.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2012)

Orlando:wave:


----------



## Little Cow (Apr 7, 2013)

On a farm in Clay County, up north. :wave:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2013)

The Humane Society of the Treasure Coast in Palm City, FL does spay/neuters for $30. The vet there is very experienced and they also have a very experienced Animal Care Manager on site. I would trust my own rabbits there.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm also in Clay County, just outside of Orange Park and Jacksonville! :wave:


----------



## Dashie (Oct 19, 2013)

Bartow, FL Not far from Lakeland,FL and 45 minutes from Tampa.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Nov 7, 2013)

Live in Zephyrhills, Home of the Water! And a podunk little town where nothing happens.


----------



## Back2Basics (Nov 25, 2013)

Clearwater here. Lived here all my life. Hate the beach, lol. Okay, it's more love/hate. We go a lot, but we don't go in the water. Mostly to the beach bars, lol.


----------



## SnuggleBunnies (Dec 23, 2013)

Tampa here!


----------



## FlutterShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Melbourne, Florida here...


----------



## bunnyrabbit12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

What makes a calmer rabbit a mini rex or a mini lion head


----------

